# Anyone seen those Decathlon single-speed MTB's for £80.00?



## Panter (20 Jan 2010)

Just wondering if they're any good?


----------



## Happiness Stan (20 Jan 2010)

For 80 quid I am sure they will be first rate!


----------



## Panter (22 Jan 2010)

Thanks for that, I only had time for a quick glance when I was in.
I'm thinking of trying one as a Winter commuter and running studded tyres for when the roads are really muddy, icy or when it snows.
Funny thing is that new tyres will cost nearly as much as the bike!

For £80.00 it's got to be worth a punt. 
Shame it's such a bright colour though, it's going to make it harder to sneak one in past the Wife...


----------



## 4416 (3 Apr 2010)

I just bought one and its probably the best value bike on the market.....its ace....
It makes me just wanna keep riding and riding which can only be a good thing!

Decathlon are currently selling them at 70quid and this even includes front and rear lights.


----------



## MacB (3 Apr 2010)

if they did one that took 700c wheels I'd get one, the mind boggles at a complete bike for £70 that's rideable


----------



## colinr (14 Apr 2010)

Any updates on these, anyone with one had it fall apart yet or still recommend it? I'm thinking of getting one as a hack as they now deliver.


----------



## Yellow Fang (14 Apr 2010)

Interesting!


----------



## colinr (14 Apr 2010)

That's what I also meant to link to. It's missing need to know info, like weight and gearing ("a speed of 14 to 27 km/h can be maintained" isn't very objective!)

Update: The L is 13.2kg (from http://www.btwincycle.com/EN/vitamin-100634901/)


----------



## mr Mag00 (14 Apr 2010)

gosh


----------



## Howard (14 Apr 2010)

A bit OT but still on Decathlon cheapness:

Anyone have any thoughts and opinions on the Btwin Fitness 3? Thought it was a lot of bike for £500:

http://www.btwincycle.com/EN/fitness-3-54-57-69013714/

Tiagra / Sora / Unbranded Shimano groupset (I'm told by Decathlon staff)
Alu frame with carbon fork and stays

Very light, 5 year frame / 2 year component warranty.

Was thinking of recommending one for the missus (if she likes it after a test ride).


----------



## 4416 (18 Apr 2010)

colinr said:


> Any updates on these, anyone with one had it fall apart yet or still recommend it? I'm thinking of getting one as a hack as they now deliver.



Mines going well.....ive swapped the brakes for some better ones though as the originals kept squealling!

Other than that its a fantastic bike!


----------



## BADGER.BRAD (3 May 2010)

*Poss a cheap fixie*

What’s the gear ratio as standard? How many front and rear teeth? My locality means everything is either up or down with very little flats in between. I'm thinking about buying one and may even use it as fixed with a suicide hub? I was previously thinking of either getting an old bike and moding it (Cost on top of purchase price) or buying a purpose built fixie ( cost cost !!) This bike would be ideal!


----------



## colinr (3 May 2010)

> *Drivetrain*
> a single speed for simple biking. A speed of 14 to 27 km/h can be maintained, and small hills in the town or country can be managed.



I can't see why you'd want to know exact numbers, all the information is there


----------



## BADGER.BRAD (3 May 2010)

I would need to alter the gearing but as a fixed this may involve buying a new crank in order to get this right, not sure how small I could go on the rear and the front looks a little small, although without numbers I cannot work this out ! Generally I would use rather higher gearing fixed than I would with a freewheel in order to slow the downhill spin to something reasonable. looking for 44/18 or same as.


----------



## Coco (6 May 2010)

36x18 according to this


----------



## palinurus (6 May 2010)

I've seen them. If I had anywhere to keep it I'd get one as a snow bike.

The tyres would cost another £80!.


----------



## Alan Whicker (6 May 2010)

I saw one close up the other day - looked very good for £80. Make a good pub/leave at station bike.


----------



## Coco (6 May 2010)

I was talking to the guy in Decathlon at the weekend about them. I commented that you could change the parts as they broke for better ones. 
"Oh no" he said, "just bring it back. There's a 2 year warrantly on the parts and 5 on the frame"

For £70!


----------



## BADGER.BRAD (6 May 2010)

Cheers coco for the gearing info,the parts and frame guarantee sound great !


----------

